# Rescued Mouse Showing Old Age Or what?



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

I found this small very pregnant black with a white spot on her forhead at petco, and decided i couldn't just leave her there. So i rescued her in January. On her page it said she was 6 monthes old. Now it being Augest, 13 monthes old is her old age kicking in? She used to love people and greet me at the cage, now she is hiding under the blanket in her cage. I tried to introduce her to a new doe, and she was scared. She freaked out and was in a frenze, not aggresive but scared. When i took it out she looked like she had gone through hell. About 2 monthes ago she had started shaking, and almost looked dying. Than i guess she came around. I have only been bit one time by her (stupidity i picked her up wrong) but it as if she doesn't reconize me sometimes. So is it her old age or what? Thanks!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's hard to say without a picture. She could be showing signs of old age, which would include losing weight, loss of condition of her coat, thinning hair around her eyes, looking a bit hunched, and sleeping more. I wouldn't really expect a pet store mousie to live much past about 18 mo. Introducing a younger mousie to an older one can be hard in the best of circumstances. It's not normal for a mousie to live alone.

You didn't say what had happened to her litter; I'm just curious.


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

She had 4 healthy babies, and they all lived. We found them good house (Not feeder) homes.  The does sound a lot like her she is always sleeping, hunched over, and i guess is thinner compared to a month ago.  She isn't alone she is with my 1 year old mouse.


----------

